# Brownies and Airplanes



## lunasea (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm leaving for China on Saturday and I was planning on making brownies before I left. I was wondering if it would be safe to bring some with me onto the plane so I could have some snacks to munch on during the ride. My friend told me I was retarded but I just wanted to double check. Thanks


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jul 6, 2007)

Get a Foodsaver and vacuum seal them up. At most security will tell you to toss them if they don't allow food on the plane...etc. They definitely won't open em to see if they're pot brownies...

good luck

happy travels

bt dt


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree.
At most they will tell you to toss them.

I would then eat them on the spot.
LOL
Hell offer them one.
By the time they realize what they ate you would be long gone.

Security should be more strict coming back to U.S. than it will be going to China.


----------



## lunasea (Jul 7, 2007)

haha good to hear, I think I'm going to make a batch just to bring back to my cousins.


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 8, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> I agree.
> At most they will tell you to toss them.
> 
> I would then eat them on the spot.
> ...


shit yeah give the airport people some make and extra strong and big batch for them


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 8, 2007)

buy a pack of brownies from the shop and swithch yours into the packet that you got and keep it in your hand luggage if they to try to take them!!!. tell em your diabetic and you need it for low blood sugars. it works every time, they dont want the hassle of you getting ill just cos of a fucking brownie off you?.


----------



## Stoned Bhudda (Jul 10, 2007)

crazy-mental said:


> buy a pack of brownies from the shop and swithch yours into the packet that you got and keep it in your hand luggage if they to try to take them!!!. tell em your diabetic and you need it for low blood sugars. it works every time, they dont want the hassle of you getting ill just cos of a fucking brownie off you?.


 
Now thats Crafty! +rep for that. I snuck about 5 grams of hash onto an ariplane. I put it in a luggage bad in a pair of socks, without a baggie. I hoped they would think that the lump was just some crap. Guess so. Got real high on the plane... hella burntout by the time we got to toronto. This was on a National Flight though. I dunno about International.


----------



## NJGuvnuh (Jul 24, 2009)

lunasea said:


> I'm leaving for China on Saturday and I was planning on making brownies before I left. I was wondering if it would be safe to bring some with me onto the plane so I could have some snacks to munch on during the ride. My friend told me I was retarded but I just wanted to double check. Thanks


I'm going abroad myself. How did the Trip to China go? Everything work out?


----------



## 420johnny (Jul 26, 2009)

have em all finished before you reach china and your fine. why china i might ask?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2009)

a friend and i quite happily carried 1/2 ounce straight through HK airport in a zip bag stuffed in a sock in the suitcase. no trouble or anything  so i'd say brownies are defo possible


----------



## rubberguard (Jul 26, 2009)

In my experience in China only people in HK even know what weed is. I lived in main land china close to Deng Feng (shaolin temple) in Zeng Zhaou China and none of the rural main landers were even educated in what marijuana was and you could smoke it in front of military.... they didnt even know, many ppl in china roll up phat looking joints for thier tobacco so it looks normal to have a phat one rolled. 

Hong Kong , Shanghai or beijing the people will definatley know all about pot and be smoking it. 

Brownies im sure you would get away with but i guess it depends on circumstance, you could have somone who decides to chec the tubberware in your bag that goes thru the xray and if they crack it open and it smeels weed like you could be in shit. 

Just eat a whole bunch before you head into security it will take a while to kick in anyways and you will be enjoying it in the air regardless.


----------



## megs (Jul 26, 2009)

Since when have you not been allowed to bring food on an airplane? I always do it. if you're really parinoid make sure you have absolutly nothing metal on you and shove the brownies into you're pocket. If you don't beep going through they won't ask you what's in your pockets.


----------



## SOorganic (Jul 31, 2009)

Its probably to late because this thread was started at the beginning of the month. But imo i wouldnt risk it. Its an international flight so there are going to be drug dogs around. And if you get caught on Chinese soil with ur pot brownies your really fucked. They do not take kindly to any type of drugs over there.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 31, 2009)

just eat massive amounts of the brownies b4 u board the plane, then u will trip balls from weed probably until u get there, if not longer


----------

